# Dreaded Control Board Failure MES MB20072618



## robby6pack (Oct 21, 2018)

Why do these things happen when we're cooking for a large group (Family)?  I was smoking  a couple of briskets.  Put them on at 5 this morning, temp at 250.  Went back for a nap.  7 am I got up to check on things.  Temp read "30", also had an issue with amazn pellet tray (don't think I had enough air).  Tried to set the smoker again.  I could only select from a range of 0-70(or 75, can't remember) and a max time of 4 hours.  The meat in the smoker was hot, I was in a panic and didn't check the internal.  Wrapped them up and ran to my fathers house.  He has a fancy auto-feed pellet smoker of some kind.  I think I'll be okay, but what a pain.  I had a MES 30 for years with no complaints whatsoever.  I finally killed that one with a power washer.  I have seen that MB is generally pretty good about replacement parts.  Keeping my finger crossed, as this is only about 4 months old.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2018)

2 things masterbuilt had me try.1 worked for higher temps, not sure which though. Take control panel off ( very easy ) , unplug for 5 min and plug back in.
 Turn power on, take a lighter to the heat probe sticking out the back. Should be able to watch temp gauge climb. Open door and fan it to cool. Set desired temp. This is on 40" Gen 2


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2018)

New controller $50 if doesn't cure issue


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2018)

If yours is only 4 months old, I doubt they would charge you for a new controller.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap (Oct 21, 2018)

I concur with Bear. MES replaced my controler, remote at no charge and offered again when they quit. By then I was ready to throw the whole thing out or bite the bullet and buy a PID controller ($150). I am so glad I did. Now I have a true "set-and-forget" smoker. Now I just set the PID for the temperature I want on the rack next to the meat. It holds +- 3 degrees and gone are those huge temp swings. Perfect!! :)  I truely love my MES again. I'd buy another MES but would plan to buy and install PID controller from the gitgo!!

If your interested, search PID


----------



## Braz (Oct 21, 2018)

Yep, it is kind of a pain in the butt to need to spend another $150 for a PID controller but once you do you will love it.


----------



## robby6pack (Nov 3, 2018)

Masterbuilt sent a new controller asap.  They were very nice and helpful.  Couldn't get the remote to sync up, so they sent a new one of those too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

robby6pack said:


> Masterbuilt sent a new controller asap.  They were very nice and helpful.  Couldn't get the remote to sync up, so they sent a new one of those too.



Great!
I'm glad to see they're still being helpful !!
They weren't like that until about 7 or 8 years ago.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2018)

Glad to hear Masterbuilt stepped up to the plate--they're usually really good about that.
The control panel died on my MES 30 Gen ! (way off warenty) so I bit the bullet and bought a PID.  With a lot of help from tallbm, I got it hooked up and running.  *LOVE IT!!!*
Gary


----------



## robby6pack (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey PID guys.  Can you answer some questions?

1 Will the actual box stand up to the higher heat that I'm gonna cook with?
2 What delay settings do you use between the temp reading and element turning on?
3 What temp variation do you use (+- 4 degrees)?
4 Stock element in a MES 40 work just fine (I would assume it would)?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2018)

robby6pack said:


> Hey PID guys.  Can you answer some questions?
> 
> 1 Will the actual box stand up to the higher heat that I'm gonna cook with?
> 2 What delay settings do you use between the temp reading and element turning on?
> ...




How much higher Temp are you planning on?
I had a bad controller one time that allowed my Smoker Temp to get to 330°, and I could hear the insulation in between the walls Crinkling. It didn't stop until it got back down to 290°.
I would say you're taking a chance over 310°.
There's a reason they max out their controls at 275°.

Bear


----------



## robby6pack (Nov 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> How much higher Temp are you planning on?


Was thinking somewhere around 350 just for chicken and turkey.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2018)

robby6pack said:


> Was thinking somewhere around 350 just for chicken and turkey.




IMHO, That's a Huge Risk for an MES.

Be better to get an Uninsulated Analog Masterbuilt Smoker, if you want to go that high.
No insulation in those to cook.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2018)

robby6pack said:


> Was thinking somewhere around 350 just for chicken and turkey.


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2018)

The plastic around the door has deformed/cracked on both mine under 300° so the digital Mes won't handle heat much above 300° and the snap disc safety switch on the back wall on mine says 150C = 302F but may take more heat to open the circuit to the element.


----------



## robby6pack (Jan 8, 2019)

The saga continues.  Went to smoke a pork butt for family gathering after Christmas.  Powered up the smoker and all I got was an error code Eaa2.  Couldn't clear it.  Called Materbuilt.  Once again they were very friendly.  I guess there is a known issue with the sensors/controller in very cold weather.  I was going to cook while it was 27 degrees outside.  They suggested that I run a hair dryer in it for about 5 minutes.  They told me that if this doesn't clear up the code, they will send me another control panel as the actual sensor is not replaceable on my smoker.  I have since turned on the unit, in warmer weather (60s), and it worked fine.  I'm not really happy about the fact that it can be too cold to turn on a heating element, and that they would like me to heat up my smoker before turning it on.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

robby6pack said:


> The saga continues.  Went to smoke a pork butt for family gathering after Christmas.  Powered up the smoker and all I got was an error code Eaa2.  Couldn't clear it.  Called Materbuilt.  Once again they were very friendly.  I guess there is a known issue with the sensors/controller in very cold weather.  I was going to cook while it was 27 degrees outside.  They suggested that I run a hair dryer in it for about 5 minutes.  They told me that if this doesn't clear up the code, they will send me another control panel as the actual sensor is not replaceable on my smoker.  I have since turned on the unit, in warmer weather (60s), and it worked fine.  I'm not really happy about the fact that it can be too cold to turn on a heating element, and that they would like me to heat up my smoker before turning it on.



Build a fire under your smoker so you can smoke with it..  

About your desire for 350 degrees. Don't.
The MES was NOT built for such temperatures. It will make if very short lived.
Instead, maybe you need a second BBQ you could Burn-a-Bird in? Maybe a Weber Kettle, or Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM) that you can get hotter.
Or a gasser or Pellet grill? One of my favorites is a rotisserie for Birds whole. Don't hardly ever do one that way anymore, but I still like one.


----------



## robby6pack (Jan 8, 2019)

I have given up on the idea of going over 275.  I can always just throw the bird on the grill as you mentioned.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 8, 2019)

I read of lots of guys who are OK in cold weather, I am.  Do you store indoors or leave outside?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

robby6pack said:


> I have given up on the idea of going over 275.  I can always just throw the bird on the grill as you mentioned.



No shame in that at all.
I've smoked some Legs and Thighs in my MES. Then finish cooking in the Air Fryer to get the skin crispy.

To me, my smokers are for smoking, then there are other things for other cooking. (Grill, Oven, Air Fryer, Etc.)


----------



## robby6pack (Jan 8, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I read of lots of guys who are OK in cold weather, I am.  Do you store indoors or leave outside?


I store it under a cover on my back porch which is covered as well.  I am smoking some beef ribs right now.  Started the smoker when it was about 45-50 degrees.  No problems at all.  When it is real cold is when I see the problem.


----------

